# How many racks of ribs can fit?



## 509smoker (Apr 10, 2015)

Can you fit three racks of ribs cut in half on a rib rack in the top of an ecb?


----------



## smokin bark (May 21, 2015)

I know it's a month plus old, but I'm sure folks still have the question. Short answer is no. I can fit a full rack or one & a half if smoked in a vertical holder.  You could fit more if smaller racks of ribs, maybe cut in half.  I prefer to smoke them whole.  I'm actually thinking about a second rack, just trying to see what's the best way to stack it on the top grill.












image.jpg



__ smokin bark
__ May 21, 2015


----------



## mr parx (Apr 18, 2016)

Just a bit late for the one-year anniversary of this post, I can say definitively, *you can smoke three racks of ribs and 4 lbs of chicken wings in one smoke.  *

Mine were delicious, but make sure they get to the right IT.  *(The experts are pretty clear about this).*  I took mine off a few degrees shy, and there was a bit of toughness to the meat. 

Good luck!

-parx


----------

